# Schwarze AA-TACH Truck Mounted Sweeper



## NittanyLawncare

I was looking at purchasing the AA-TACH in truck mounted sweeper and was wondering if anyone else uses them, how they work for you and what kind of price you paid for it. I would probably be interested in buying one used if anyone's got one for sale.


----------



## samtm82

I have some people I know who might be willing to let one go. I also have some new and used one's myself for sale. Sam 256-426-2970


----------



## bank32

I have a 2006 for sale. I up graded to a 347. Paided 17000.00 new will sell for 11000 with abot 100 or so hours on it. Al 267-716-6982


----------

